# Shimano XTR cantilever brakes...



## EL_MATADOR (May 7, 2004)

alright folks, I realize this is a question about brakes - but since this pertains to an old-school, retro, vintage scenario - I opted to post here, rather than the brake forum.

here's the deal - 
I picked-up a set of XTR canti brakes (front/rear specific) off of fleaBay - for my SS 'cross bike. the front brake works great! the rear brake - eh, not so great.

I'll try to post some pics, but not sure how soon I'll get my camera back from a friend.

have I set-up the brakes wrong or something?

there's a metal "tube" (for lack of a better word) or sleeve-type spacer that fits over the canti brake boss - on either the fork or frame. which way should this thingy be oriented, exactly? I've installed/oriented both ways and there doesn't seem to be any effect on performance. obviously, there's a "right way" and a "wrong way". very cool brakes, so I don't want to damage them.

the frame is an On*One Il Pompino SS 'cross/road bike. I opted for cantis over mini V brakes. since there isn't a canti bracket hanger welded to the frame, I'm forced to use a gimpy Tektro hanger thingy that fastens to the seat collar bolt. I suppose it works alright and holds the final segment of cable in place - at the seat tube / brake-stay junction.

long-winded, yes - I know. 
now, on to the problem at-hand.

I'm getting some kind of "click" from the rear brake. seems to be coming from the left-side (non-drive) rear brake arm. almost as if there is "slop" between spring, the arm itself, that metal tube/sleeve thingy and/or fastening bolt.
WTF? it's annoying as all get-out when I'm forced to use the rear brake (not terribly often, thankfully).

any thoughts or ideas? does anyone happen to have the install sheet for the XTR canti brakes? hopefully I'm not missing parts or something! that annoying "click" has got to go though! 

thanks in advance for any bright light you might shed on my otherwise boredom-laden work day. 

EL_MATADOR


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

I am using a set of these on my cross bike. The only "click" they make is when I initially hit the brake and the caliper itself (either side) moves on the brake stud - usually after I have used the brake when the bike is moving backwards or if it is really rough pavement/dirt. I believe there is no adverse problem with this. The movement of the caliper itself is forwards and backwards on the stud about a 32nd of an inch, no play side to side. I have had this set since new and they have done it on every bike they have been on ( 10 years now??)


----------



## EL_MATADOR (May 7, 2004)

thanks, yetisurly!
that "click" is just soooo annoying though! most of the riding that I've been doing on my 'cross bike as of late has been off-road - so the rocks, roots, etc. tend to bounce the bike (and me!) around from time to time.
never had this problem w/ my trusty LX canti brakes though! the front XTR canti doesn't have the same issue ("clicking") either. very strange.
I am definitely familiar w/ the fore/aft movement (rather than side-to-side) that you mentioned in your post.
there does not seem to be any real problem resulting from the clicking noise - but dang, it's just annoying to me! the rest of the bike is quiet (and simple - just the way I like it!) - except for that garsh-awful incessant "click" noise w/ the rear canti arm. ugh! -


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

EL_MATADOR said:


> alright folks, I realize this is a question about brakes - but since this pertains to an old-school, retro, vintage scenario - I opted to post here, rather than the brake forum.
> 
> here's the deal -
> I picked-up a set of XTR canti brakes (front/rear specific) off of fleaBay - for my SS 'cross bike. the front brake works great! the rear brake - eh, not so great.
> ...


You could file your brake boss a bit shorter to get rid of some of the slop. They are made to be slightly longer than the brass bushing on the brake arm, so that when you tighten them down they dont bind up. Just dont go too short.


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

*xtr brake click*

"You could file your brake boss a bit shorter to get rid of some of the slop."

...............or make yourself a couple of shim washers from your favorite beverage can.........this is a lot more reversible than filing the stud.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

deluxe said:


> "You could file your brake boss a bit shorter to get rid of some of the slop."
> 
> ...............or make yourself a couple of shim washers from your favorite beverage can.........this is a lot more reversible than filing the stud.


True. In fact Grafton brakes used to come with little steel washers for this very purpose. Making some out of aluminum would be pretty hard I think due to the very small size needed. Have you had any luck making washers like this?

Also if you do file the brake post too short, you can always file your brass bushing down a bit to bring it back...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Paper Hole Punch*

I've never done this for brake posts so I dont know if the diameter would work but I've used a paper hole punch to make beverage can shims for disc caliper centering. Just punch some holes in a sheet of aluminum and then cut out the "washers" with snips, or tough scissors.


----------



## 2:1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*shimano made special washers*

At the shop I worked at, we used to shim all of the play out of those brakes, using what we all referred to as "the XTR washers." The Shimano customer service people were hip to the play, and when placing orders, when we asked for some more "XTR washers" they knew exactly what we meant and sent us a bag. They were free, and I don't know if there was even a part number for them. They were really, really thin, and sometimes you'd slide three of them on, sometimes four, sometimes five. When you'd put one too many on and tighten it down, the brake wouldn't work anymore.

An "old timer" at your LBS might recall these, and then could ask an "old timer" at Shimano support. Or you could probably find something at OSH or Home Depot, or get crazy with the aluminum can technology. But, the non-XTR solution wouldn't have the XTR degree of elegance.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

McMaster-Carr is your friend. Go on their site and search for washers. I would think very thin wave washers of an appropriate diameter would work just fine for this application.


----------



## wayback (Apr 19, 2007)

Reviving this old thread as I'm experiencing the exact same symptoms with 1995-vintage LX brakes (M565) that the OP had with XTR cantis. Using washers to solve the problem would seem simple enough, but where exactly should these washers be positioned? Tried a fairly thick washer on the boss behind the brake arm and this had no effect on the clicking noise.


----------

